

Do not touch that stone – Do not touch that IDE - YAFZ
https://ileriseviye.wordpress.com/2013/11/15/do-not-touch-that-stone-do-not-touch-that-ide/

======
lmm
Disagree; agile results in better code. If you played go by placing stones
whenever you wanted there would be no point taking a long time thinking before
placing each; you’d be better off playing much faster. It’s not like you wait
for your opponent’s turn after every commit.

~~~
YAFZ
Thank you for pointing out where my analogy breaks.

My point is not to denigrate any popular process or advanced technological
tools. And I don't embrace big design up front for everything, especially when
it makes it even more easier (and more expensive) to paint yourself into a
corner. I wanted to draw attention to a simple fact: sometimes the medium of
production is not necessarily the best medium for thinking about that
production and being immersed in that medium can prevent you from realizing
this, thanks to the human psychology that took hundreds of thousands of years.

~~~
lmm
I think you're wrong. The go example is about putting yourself under tension
and there may be something to that. But my IDE is probably where I feel _most_
comfortable at work; I certainly feel more relaxed there than in front of a
whiteboard in a meeting room. And I'd bet I'm better at doing design there as
a result.

